
Bigger, Lighter, Deadlier Navy launches new stealth destroyer - evo_9
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2013/10/29/bigger-faster-deadlier-navy-launches-new-stealth-destroyer/?hpt=hp_t2
======
jloughry
USS _Zumwalt_ (DDG-1000) is a neat looking ship. This rendering (from the
cover of a recent _IEEE Spectrum_ ) makes it look like something out of
science fiction:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/img/08cover2013-1374501406697.jpg](http://spectrum.ieee.org/img/08cover2013-1374501406697.jpg)

ETA: it was originally designed to have a _vertical_ gun that could only fire
straight up. Smart projectiles would proceed to head off in whatever direction
they were programmed to go:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zumwalt-
class_destroyer#Advance...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zumwalt-
class_destroyer#Advanced_Gun_System)

